# New arrival is always under substrate



## Kradios (Oct 15, 2009)

So I've had a bearded dragon for quite some time. I wanted to move on to something bigger, hence the argentine black and white tegu I recently got (monday) I'm wondering why she is always hiding under her substrate. I get her out everyday to feed/spend time with her but as soon as I put her back in her tank within 30 minutes she is back under the substrate and never comes out. She has a hide spot, so that shouldn't be the problem. Also, all temperatures and humidity are spot on. Any ideas why she is doing this?


----------



## Fork (Oct 15, 2009)

Tegus hibernate, she's doing exactly what all the other ones do around this time of year.


----------



## Kradios (Oct 15, 2009)

That's what I figured, I just want to make sure I'm doing everything right.


----------



## rrcoolj (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah I have a big half log for my tegu but he has descided to make this dirt and moss hide and use that. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## Dvdh1 (Oct 15, 2009)

If he is not hibernating, you just got him a few days ago. He may not feel fully safe yet and what better way to feel safe than to hide, whether it is in a hide box or burrowed under the substrate.

For the first week or so with mine he hid anytime someone came by if he wasn't already there. I have had him one month yesterday. He doesn't really run from anything anymore


----------



## kaa (Oct 15, 2009)

I have one the never burrows, and two that have been down for a few days. I am more concerned with the on that won't go under.


----------

